# Do you sleep naked?



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

I never wear clothing when I sleep, I have before and I find it uncomfortable and it makes me hot and I can't sleep when I'm warm. How about you?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I sleep in my camo briefs and nothing else.

Like this:


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

arnie said:


> I sleep in my camo briefs and nothing else.
> 
> Like this:


Damn you don't find that uncomfortable?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

T-shirt and underwear if it's cold. Tank top and underwear if it's warm. Not wearing underwear is kind of icky. I hope you wash your sheets often.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sure do.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah, if I dont i get heat flashes and sweat monkey meatballs!


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Just my boxers.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

No...But that's because I'm fat and paranoid my Mom or brother will come in and catch me in my birthday suit. I always wear a tshirt and pajama pants...or shorts but I don't have many shorts now.

Sometimes I really want to though because I can get so hot at night that I'm sweating my *** off even with a fan blowing at me.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

if i lived alone i probably would


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It is scary to think what would happen if there was a big earthquake and you are sleeping in the buff.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

dang I can't lie. For a while (because I'm a "cold temperature" person) I started sleeping naked because it felt good. But then one school morning my mom started moving my sleeping sheets and I'm very sure she saw my left 4ss cheek so... to avoid any awkwardness I stopped doing it lmao. But it felt amazing, I felt asleep in seconds (it usually takes me forever to fall asleep).


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Boxer briefs


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't even wear underwear when I'm up and about so you can probably guess how I feel about sleeping naked


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

sweat pants and hooded sweatshirt... Alaska, yay.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Pajama pants with no underwater. Not the soft pants though because I hate static.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

boxers


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I've tried and it feels a bit freeing at first, but it gets old quick. I like wearing short short and a big t-shirt. Being a girl it feels gross not wearing underwear, in any situation


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> I've tried and it feels a bit freeing at first, but it gets old quick. I like wearing short short and a big t-shirt. Being a girl it feels gross not wearing underwear, in any situation


Cant be more annoying then having a boner rubbing against the sheets or as has happened at times the wall in your sleep.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

komorikun said:


> It is scary to think what would happen if there was a big earthquake and you are sleeping in the buff.


Then there is an excuse to be in public naked and not get arrested.

*Kool-aid voice* OH YEAHHH


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Barette said:


> I've tried and it feels a bit freeing at first, but it gets old quick. I like wearing short short and a big t-shirt. Being a girl it feels gross not wearing underwear, in any situation


especially jeans! ugh!


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

I am literally always cold so no. Unless I've got a warm body next to me, no.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Usually, a shirt, shorts (and I wear underwear), even in the winter. I don't like overheating either.


----------



## edhoo (Feb 15, 2011)

I've tried but I can't stand it. I just sleep in sleeveless shirts and basketball shorts


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nope. Rooming situation forbids me. Sometimes I sleep without pants but that's about it.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Only when I'm drunk


----------



## cautious (Jun 1, 2012)

never. i'd feel too exposed. 
PJs or t-shirt + sweatpants/shorts.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

boxers


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

komorikun said:


> It is scary to think what would happen if there was a big earthquake and you are sleeping in the buff.


 Funny you say that as the last time I ever slept naked was the night a mag 7.1 earthquake hit during the night. Now I sleep in my boxers.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I wear a t-shirt, with boxers/sleeping shorts. I wear briefs underneath them because I don't like to wear boxers. In the summer sometimes when it gets hot outside( like 90-100 degrees), I don't wear a shirt when I sleep. Actually, I sometimes even go shirtless even in the daytime when it gets that warm.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

From the waist down about 90% of the time. My shoulders get cold so I wear a sweater, but pants drive me crazy. I move so much they always get twisted and I end up ripping them off some time during the night.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Pajamas most of the time. Sometimes boxers if I'm feeling lazy/it's hot.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweatpants and a T-shirt for me, boxers if it's too hot.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

yes. in the summer, in the winter? hell no.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

there should have been an option of 'sometimes'

For me depending on other factors:

1) boxers, T shirt, and socks.

2) boxers and socks only.

3) rarely boxers and socks only.

4) very, very rarely only socks.

wearing nothing at all feels weird and I dont really like it. and as you can probably tell I HATE bare feet..ugh.....


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

No it's uncomfortable for my junk to be hanging loose.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Used to sleep in my underwear but tried sleeping naked and best decision ever.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

usually shorts. I think I'd fear going outside in the morning to stretch before the caffeine has had its effects and scaring the locals.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I tried it once and it felt alright but then I just ended up getting paranoid about kicking the duvet off during the night and my parents coming in to wake me up the next morning.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

you have to let your genitals breath, man


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Tend to go briefs. Rarely would free-ball.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

probably offline said:


> you have to let your genitals breath, man


Thought that's what lungs were for. lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> I tried it once and it felt alright but then I just ended up getting paranoid about kicking the duvet off during the night and my parents coming in to wake me up the next morning.


This would be another reason I don't I toss and turn _a lot _ I wake up in weird, oddly comfy positions and the blankets are a complete mess, even woken up on the floor occasionally the oddest would have to be the one time I woke up on the stairs though.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I used to, but now I don't because it's too uncomfortable. Every time I move it gets all bunched up and I hate it.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

talkswithkeyboard said:


> I stopped wearing clothes to bed years ago. In the beginning, I was scared of someone walking in but it's never happened. Besides, both my parents have walked in on me in the washroom by accident. They look a lot more embarrassed after than I do. lol
> 
> Sleeping naked is supposed to help with confidence too, right?


According to this, yes.

http://shine.yahoo.com/healthy-living/6-reasons-sleep-naked-221500649.html


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> This would be another reason I don't I toss and turn _a lot _ I wake up in weird, oddly comfy positions and the blankets are a complete mess, even woken up on the floor occasionally the oddest would have to be the one time I woke up on the stairs though.


Now that sounds interesting.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I sleep in my underwear (Briefs)

I have slept naked and when I do I ALWAYS wake up with an erection. :um


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

I sleep naked. I just can't sleep with any clothes on.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Boxer Briefs all day


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

No, I sleep with pajamas and sweaters when cold.

However, I have heard that sleeping naked is good and do want to test it out.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

No I wear underwear and an oversized t-shirt. I'd probably feel weird sleeping naked. Plus these big wolf spiders get into the house in the spring and summer and I'm paranoid about them crawling on my naked body when I'm sleeping.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Underwear.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Sometimes I sleep clouthed But ill have my window crank open all the way. I have to wear underwear tho. What if you **** the bed or something that would be gross.

Maybe ill try it tonight.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Just boxer shorts for me.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I sleep in just panties, unless it's that time of month in which I put on either a pair of shorts or pajama bottoms depending on the time of year. Actually, the only time I ever put on anything more is when I leave the house.


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

100 percent nekkid.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Boxers and t-shirt, and just boxers in the summer


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

No i'd rather not have my bare butt touch my bed.


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

I do not. I wear boxers


----------



## Donness (Dec 2, 2012)

Always, unless I'm staying at a family members house.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Sometimes but it really depends on the occasion lol


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

No, naked is gross.

I wear full plate to bed.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

There should be a would/will option. I usually sleep in a jock strap since I prefer to pack at night as well as day. If I was more comfertable with the idea, though, I would sleep a la nude. I got my dad's genes and tend to sweat all night, even in winter, so clothesless helps me get to sleep and stay asleep. No more waking up drenched in sweat.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

I only would if the weather was terribly hot.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

No. Not only because I find it ew but also because I'm always cold (unless it's 80 degrees during the night), and because my parents walk into my room sometimes in the early morning or at night and it would be traumatizing if they saw me.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No, I hate sleeping naked, and only do it when my boyfriend makes me =_= ew. So yeah, pajamas ftw <3


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Topless yes, or in a normal everyday top if I'm willing to make sure that I can't wear it until it's been washed,I don't actually wear pyjamas - I don't like them, they're too comfortable and loose that it makes me feel all claustrophobic and uncomfortable and they remind me of feeling sick and they always smell all sleepy, I just don't like them. 

I'd rather wear something uncomfortable to bed, makes me feel more secure, don't mind me I'm just weird with my own specific taste, la la la la la!


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I do not sleep naked.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

I don't sleep often, but when I do, it's in briefs. 

Naked without sex as an impetus: a handful of times.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

I do... but I sleep with my bedroom door shut and locked.

Pajamas (or t-shirt/boxers) are really uncomfortable to me. Sleeves pull up into your armpits, shirts twist around your abdomen, and pants get all twisted around. You wake up with these imprints from where the fabric wrapped around and constricted you... hate it!


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Only when it is hot.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

I usually always wear shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I wear PT clothes.......


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

The weather and nudity are not friends most of the year, so nah. I should soon be transitioning from my old man winter jammies that contain awkward open slit at the crotch to random lighter clothing any week now.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

yep.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Occasionally I do, and it's a nice feeling, but in general I wear my t-shirt and underwear to bed.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Do most of you live on yoyr own or something lol?

I wouldn't sleep naked because if the covers come off then you're fully exposed.


----------



## Taney (Apr 4, 2013)

Either way is fine with me. If I'm involved with someone, I prefer both of us to sleep naked.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought everyone slept naked. I don't want more obstacles for faps.

feels primal, man.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

tried nekkid once wud not do again.
unconsciously touched myself at weird places that night


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Elad said:


> I thought everyone slept naked. I don't want more obstacles for faps.
> 
> feels primal, man.


lold


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't think I've ever slept with all my junk out.. It just feels wrong :stu lol


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't intend to, but ambien has a way of sometimes making me undress in the middle of the night for no reason.

I should probably start locking the door.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

the only problem with sleeping naked for me is that my boner is so large it throws the duvet off and up into the air. sometimes clothing is needed.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

renegade disaster said:


> the only problem with sleeping naked for me is that* my boner is so large it throws the duvet off* and up into the air. sometimes clothing is needed.


:haha


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

:lol
the warmer season is starting.its time for me to strap down my duvet.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

renegade disaster said:


> the only problem with sleeping naked for me is that my boner is so large it throws the duvet off and up into the air. sometimes clothing is needed.


At least you don't have holes or dents in your drywall. :um


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice summer breeze on the buttcheeks lately.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Monotony said:


> At least you don't have holes or dents in your drywall. :um


i've sleep walked before but I don't think i've tried bumping uglies with a wall. its a good thing really as I can only imagine the expense to repair the brickwork.

still, the upside is that if anyone needs a pneumatic drill i'm available at a decent price.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Why isn't the strictly in my boxers only option not on the poll list?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. I share my room with my brother.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

No, cuz then I wouldn't be able to sleep. I'll sleep shirtless though.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Never have and don't think I ever will. Can't even sleep shirtless either.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

I wouldn't want any insects to crawl into my vajayjay, so no. I usually wear panties and tank tops.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

No,it's just too cold here


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Kirsebaer said:


> I wouldn't want any insects to crawl into my vajayjay.


:lol


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

No. I dislike being naked when I'm not in the shower.


----------

